# Massey Ferguson 375 runs but cuts out.



## Jpunter22 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have a Massey Ferguson 375 and it cut out. I have replaced the fuel filter and bled and got a lot of air out the bleeds on the injection pump then it ran again for a little while and cut out again. Re bleed and got a lot more air out then it ran again and the cut out after a few mins. Now I’m not getting any fuel out of the injection pump bleeds. Have checked the prime pump and I don’t think I’m getting much fuel/pressure out of it. Does anyone know how much pressure these little lift pumps are supposed to put out? Are they a common thing in these tractors? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will get some help or suggestions from some of the members, but in the mean time. it sounds like you many be pulling air into the system somewhere. Can you follow through the system and check the fittings?


----------



## Jpunter22 (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will get some help or suggestions from some of the members, but in the mean time. it sounds like you many be pulling air into the system somewhere. Can you follow through the system and check the fittings?


All checked and seem good. I think it’s the lift pump that has failed. I can’t even bleed the injection pump out now.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Jpunter22 said:


> All checked and seem good. I think it’s the lift pump that has failed. I can’t even bleed the injection pump out now.


Most diesel lift pumps, aftermarket or OEM, provide between *8-to-15 psi* worth of supply pressure. Low pressure diaphragm type pumps. I agree that your lift pump diaphragm has failed.


----------

